# lipless baits?



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

what color seems to work for ohio waters like lake erie marinas and rivers and reservoirs?

I grabbed a bleeding shad rat-L-trap and a craw color red eye shad.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Both of those will work


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ohihunter2014 said:


> what color seems to work for ohio waters like lake erie marinas and rivers and reservoirs?
> 
> I grabbed a bleeding shad rat-L-trap and a craw color red eye shad.


Those two are good especially the craw and red craw are my fav in dirty water. I also like to have a chartruse, a blue/chrome and a black/chrome


----------

